# Is there still VB2005 trial?



## a111087 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey,
For our class we will be using VB2005 and I don't have VB 2005.  I could download trial of 2008, but I am afraid it will be not what I need.  
So, MS site doesn't have 2005 anymore...  Where can I get one?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/express/2005/
Literally the first hit on Google, which brought me to the 2008 site, which in that turn had a big button saying "previous versions".


----------



## a111087 (Aug 21, 2008)

But that is express edition (simplified free edition)
I hear there were a lot things that were cut from it including a bit different look
still, thanks to you


----------

